# AidenCube's Progression thread



## AidenCubes (Jan 18, 2022)

This is my progression thread, as of now, I average 30 seconds, with a pb of 24.75, I am currently learning full pll, and this thread will be the way for me to show my progression!


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 18, 2022)

Awesome, I look forward to your progression!


----------



## AidenCubes (Jan 21, 2022)

I just got a 2x2 pb single of 3.27, Im gonna learn CLL for 2x2 once Im done with PLL.


----------



## AidenCubes (Feb 22, 2022)

Havent updated in a while. Getting more sub 20s and one sub 20 avg of 5. Just finished learning full pll too.


----------



## AidenCubes (Feb 26, 2022)

New 2x2 pb of 1.79! Also, new 3x3 pb of 15.68! Learning more OLLs for 3x3 aand CLLs for 2x2.


----------



## AidenCubes (Jun 19, 2022)

Its been a bit, I guess you can say. I now have a 11.4 single, and a 14.74 ao5. I never put in the time to learn full cll or oll. I usually avg 16 seconds, and I started squan. Also, I went to my first comp a month or two ago, and I am registered to pretzlel mania in PA in september! Is anyone else going?


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

So fast


----------

